# Has anyone made a tuffet out of men's ties?



## Mott (Apr 26, 2017)

I saw this photo online that I have included with my question. I did not make this. But I want to make one as I have about 100 silk ties and I love the looks of this tuffet.
I have found patterns to order, but they are all for an 18" tuffet and I want a larger one. Guess I will just have to draw it out on paper for a pattern. If anyone has made
one, I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

This is really cute????❗


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, what a great idea!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

If I had enough silk ties I would make one, that is really pretty. I think you will figure it out and please show us a photo when you make it


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a great idea. Love all the color and patterning.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

What a wonderful idea


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love that. Had a barrel of silk ties once but that was many many years ago.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

just as well you included a picture. I have ever heard of a Tuffet.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

That is so cute! Please show us when you finish!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

I made a purse long ago. Sewed together with kind of a long-legged X stitch. An embroidery stitch. Just a simple flat bag and used the tie at either edge for the strap, tied at top.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

no1girl said:


> just as well you included a picture. I have ever heard of a Tuffet.


It's what little Miss Muffet sat on ☺


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I would think that the diameter of the tuffet would depend upon the number of ties used. Do you have pictures of the top and bottom? I am guessing that the bottom has a covered (or possibly stained to match the feet) wood round adhered to the bottom of the cushion with the one end of the ties gathered tight.
Decide how big around you want the tuffet and keep sewing ties together until you get to that size. It looks like the narrow tie end is the top, you would probably want to taper the other end to match.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love that ! I hope you make it and post it here ! Sorry I can’t offer any advice but it’s a very cool idea.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Except for little Miss Muffet and what we call a tuffet of grass I have never heard of a tuffet and have gone all my life not knowing what she sat on! I imagined it was a tuffet of grass that she sat on!

The piece of furniture in your photo is lovely. Can you readily buy one or something similar? 
In your part of the world maybe? It would be interesting to know if this is a word used in all English speaking countries. 

What a lovely project for you when you have 100 silk ties. Best of luck with it. I can't wait to see your photo.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I d have called it a pouffe. But either way it's lovely.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

That's cool


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I had to look, even though I knew Miss Muffet sat on one, I didn't know what one looked like...thanks!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting, I still have all my husbands ties, quite a bagful, will give this a go


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't know what a tuffet was until I scrolled down to your picture. What a lovely idea. It's great.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Of course, Miss Muffet. I never thought about what it was. :sm24:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Never thought of it. But love it. Would like to know how.


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

no1girl said:


> just as well you included a picture. I have ever heard of a Tuffet.


I always wondered what it was that little Miss Muffit sat on!


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

The tuffet form and pattern is from FairfieldWorld.com

The strips are cut on a taper starting at 1" and tapering to 2.5". 17" long


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

Mott...I sent you a PM


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

This one looks like ties from 50s-60s - real narrow or maybe they were cut all the same size?? Wider ties would make a bigger diameter tuffet.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

That's really nice but I don't think I would like to tackle stuffing it????.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.fairfieldworld.com/project/necktie-tuffet-man-cave-project/


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

You need a round of wood for the bottom and the top. There is bendable wood which you can use for the sides which will be adhered to the top and bottom, thickly pad the sides and top. I would cover with muslin and then cover it all with the ties.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That’sbeautiful! I have only about two dozen ties and plan to make a lapghan.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Did you try googling "sewing neck ties together", on u tube, there may be some ideas there. 
If you are a seamstress even part time you should be able to come up with something. I would place them
all in a row and sew them together till you have the length you need or take them , after you have sewn them
sewn them together take them to an upholsters with the photo and ask them to make the tuffet for you. Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I worked with a woman who made a vest out of her father's ties after he died. It was quite lovely. But this is really outstandingly beautiful.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I worked with a woman who made a vest out of her father's ties after he died. It was quite lovely. But this is really outstandingly beautiful. I'm thinking how nice it would be to have a nice comfy chair, your knitting and/or a book on your lap, with your feet up on it.


----------



## DianeB77 (Nov 18, 2016)

I hadn't heard pouffe until recent years...tuffet was only heard of due to Miss Muffet...we always called them hassocks or foot stools here in California. Interesting...so is pouffe French and tuffet Brittish?


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

What a wonderful way to use old ties.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

no1girl said:


> just as well you included a picture. I have ever heard of a Tuffet.


Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet eating her curds and whey.
Along cake a spider who sat down beside her.
And frightened Miss Muffet away.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I did upholstery for years. The easiest way to make a pattern is to use inexpensive muslin or an old sheet. Cut and fit it to size (trial and error). Fit it to the base and stuff to the size you want. Use that as your foundation. The silk tie covering would then be applied over that and could be removable in case it needed cleaning. Couldn't see the top from the picture, but I imagine it would have a large covered or decorative button in the center to hide where the covering was gathered together. Check youtube for ideas! Good luck!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Except for little Miss Muffet and what we call a tuffet of grass I have never heard of a tuffet and have gone all my life not knowing what she sat on! I imagined it was a tuffet of grass that she sat on!
> 
> The piece of furniture in your photo is lovely. Can you readily buy one or something similar?
> In your part of the world maybe? It would be interesting to know if this is a word used in all English speaking countries.
> ...


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A great "talking piece".


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

So beautiful. I’m sure you’ll figure out resizing the pattern. Please share finished project!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Very clever. My husband has some great ties that he no longer uses. I have been trying to think of something to do with them. I was thinking about a pillow cover.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks like a fun project. Please post yours when it is done. Good luck!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Never heard of "tuffet", but that is probably because English is not my first language. Anyway: this looks just great!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I love how it looks too.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Seems to me that I saw a kit offered to make one of these, minus the ties. Have a look around on the internet, you might find it. Have fun making it!


----------



## LaylaR16 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

